# Game #42 (1/27): Golden State Warriors @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook

<center>















Golden State Warriors (19-22) @ Los Angeles Lakers (22-19)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Friday, January 27th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















FSN West NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































B. Davis J. Richardson M. Dunleavy T. Murphy A. Foyle 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Golden State Warriors





























Derek Fisher
Ike Diogu
Mickael Pietrus
Andris Biedrins

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Warriors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 36.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jason Richardson 22.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Troy Murphy 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Baron Davis 9.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Baron Davis 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Adonal Foyle 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .519</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Andris Biedrins .632</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .438</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Monta Ellis .455</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .957</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Calbert Cheaney 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>26-15</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>23-16</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>22-19</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>19-22</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>18-24</td><td>8.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>33-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>26-15</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Denver Nuggets</td><td>25-19</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>32-10</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>25-16</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>23-16</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>22-19</td><td>10.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Utah Jazz</td><td>21-22</td><td>12.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>19-21</td><td>12.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Golden State Warriors</td><td>19-22</td><td>13.0</td></table>

WARRIORS NOTEBOOK
Indy-Sacto trade echoes in Oakland
Janny Hu
Thursday, January 26, 2006










As it stands, Golden State didn't have to be involved in the Ron Artest trade to feel its effects. With Artest at last set to join Sacramento, the Western Conference playoff picture just got a little more crowded.

"We thought we'd be in there with Minnesota, the Lakers, teams like that," Warriors forward Troy Murphy said. "Now you add Sacramento, another team to the mix. That's a lot of teams competing for those last three spots."

Golden State (19-22) is 11th in the West, one spot ahead of the Kings (18-24). Only 21/2 games separate eight-place Utah and 12th-place Sacramento, and Warriors agreed that the trade of Peja Stojakovic for Artest improves both the Kings and Pacers.

"Stojakovic was struggling there," coach Mike Montgomery said. Artest "gives them a physical presence I do think they probably need. For Indiana, it clears their minds and gives them a great shooter, a three-time All-Star.

"I think it's a great trade for both groups, really." 

[More in URL]

Warriors Forum Game Thread

*Upcoming Games:*
January 29th - @







- ESPN
January 31st - @







- KCAL
February 1st - @







- KCAL
February 3rd - @







- KCAL
February 4th - @







- KCAL
</center>


----------



## Kneejoh

He's right, the trade benefits both teams, Peja might go back to playing at an all star level again, and if the real Artest shows up in Sacramento they'll be dangerous to us as well.


----------



## City_Dawg

Damn, i cant believe its been four days, seems like the last game was months ago.


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL I know.. I was wanting to make the game thread since after that game but figured it would be pretty pointless to post it then!


----------



## Laker Freak

This is a must win with the big road trip coming up.


----------



## Kneejoh

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL I know.. I was wanting to make the game thread since after that game but figured it would be pretty pointless to post it then!


 What happened to all your cool pictures for our team?


----------



## Brian34Cook

thug_immortal8 said:


> What happened to all your cool pictures for our team?


I wanted to go back to normal... for this game..


----------



## Kneejoh

Brian34Cook said:


> I wanted to go back to normal... for this game..


 There better not be a jinx on Kobe.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Brian34Cook said:


> I wanted to go back to normal... for this game..


At least u should have a 81 picture :biggrin: jk Minny just traded Wally for Ricky Davis. Damn, look at other teams trading but nothing from us i feel uncomfortable. And about the game, i expect nothing less than a W


----------



## Kneejoh

nguyen_milan said:


> At least u should have a 81 picture :biggrin: jk Minny just traded Wally for Ricky Davis. Damn, look at other teams trading but nothing from us i feel uncomfortable. And about the game, i expect nothing less than a W


 I don't know if the Minny trade will even work out that great for them. Wally isn't a slouch, it depends how Ricky plays for the rest of the season, and as people mentioned they really don't have a 3rd scorer right now.


----------



## nguyen_milan

thug_immortal8 said:


> I don't know if the Minny trade will even work out that great for them. Wally isn't a slouch, it depends how Ricky plays for the rest of the season, and as people mentioned they really don't have a 3rd scorer right now.


Ricky is a good scorer and Minny gonna be tougher and kings is tougher too. But at least now there is no wally Lakers killer 3 like 2 previous games this season


----------



## -BasketBallBoy-

Lets predict what will happen in game 42.

My guess is:
Kobe 30 pts. 10/18 FG, 3/5 3pt, 7/8 FT 10 Assists. Like what happened after the Dallas game, Kobe got 9 assists in the toronto game.(1st meeting)

or kobe does an encore:
57 Points: 15/29 FG, 6/10 3pt. 21/21 FT. Hands out 2 assists.

My guesses always predict kobe shoots over .500 %FG hehe.


----------



## Potasyo

I see Kobe cooling off, and Kwame or Odom getting a good game.


----------



## Ghiman

Finally, a Laker game!! The team had a long rest. They should come out with a W


----------



## The One

Must play D to win this one.


----------



## HuntDizzle

thug_immortal8 said:


> He's right, the trade benefits both teams, Peja might go back to playing at an all star level again, and if the real Artest shows up in Sacramento they'll be dangerous to us as well.



I'm sorry to say, but I can't possibly disagree anymore on this deal. I think Bird and Walsh did an absolutely terrible job w/ this deal. Indy gets a beat up Peja whose ability and numbers have been declining steadily the past 2+ years, and he's got a bulging disc in his back right now. Plus, the guy can and probably will, opt out of his deal after this season and become a f/a. Not to mention the fact that JO is now out 8+ weeks with a torn groin, they knew he was hurt, they should have waited for that final news from the docs to pull this trigger. Now, w/out JO, they are going straight into the toilet w/ or /out Peja, or Artest. So, you basically rent-a-vet (an injured one at that) for the rest of the season in which your playoff chances just took a HUGE hit. I cannot believe they didn't pull off a deal that would have given them something for the future. At least a young player, a draft pick, and some other expiring contract would have been better. The Kings are mopping the floor w/ Bird on this one. they get Artest, who replaces all the scoring Peja was doing, plus gives some actual toughness on defense, something noone in Sacto has ever heard of. They would have let Peja walk at the end of this year anyways, so why not take this risk especially when you were in the cellar w/ Peja. As long as Ron actually stays and plays in Sacto, they end up w/ Artest for 2 years vs. Peja for 1. This deal absolutely reaks for Indy. Bird should lose his job for this one. These are 2 teams that just got headed in opposite directions. Indy is done. Wow, this thing turns out just terrible for Indy, yet I only see upside in it for the Kings. I just don't understand how you make this deal w/out getting anything that will benefit your roster beyond this season, which as I mentioned, is as good as over w/out JO. You would think that Bird would have looked beyond this season. I'm disgusted. 

How exactly does this deal benfit both teams again? 

TERRIBLE!

Werd.


----------



## Kneejoh

HuntDizzle said:


> I'm sorry to say, but I can't possibly disagree anymore on this deal. I think Bird and Walsh did an absolutely terrible job w/ this deal. Indy gets a beat up Peja whose ability and numbers have been declining steadily the past 2+ years, and he's got a bulging disc in his back right now. Plus, the guy can and probably will, opt out of his deal after this season and become a f/a. Not to mention the fact that JO is now out 8+ weeks with a torn groin, they knew he was hurt, they should have waited for that final news from the docs to pull this trigger. Now, w/out JO, they are going straight into the toilet w/ or /out Peja, or Artest. So, you basically rent-a-vet (an injured one at that) for the rest of the season in which your playoff chances just took a HUGE hit. I cannot believe they didn't pull off a deal that would have given them something for the future. At least a young player, a draft pick, and some other expiring contract would have been better. The Kings are mopping the floor w/ Bird on this one. they get Artest, who replaces all the scoring Peja was doing, plus gives some actual toughness on defense, something noone in Sacto has ever heard of. They would have let Peja walk at the end of this year anyways, so why not take this risk especially when you were in the cellar w/ Peja. As long as Ron actually stays and plays in Sacto, they end up w/ Artest for 2 years vs. Peja for 1. This deal absolutely reaks for Indy. Bird should lose his job for this one. These are 2 teams that just got headed in opposite directions. Indy is done. Wow, this thing turns out just terrible for Indy, yet I only see upside in it for the Kings. I just don't understand how you make this deal w/out getting anything that will benefit your roster beyond this season, which as I mentioned, is as good as over w/out JO. You would think that Bird would have looked beyond this season. I'm disgusted.
> 
> How exactly does this deal benfit both teams again?
> 
> TERRIBLE!
> 
> Werd.


 You seem to disregard the fact that Artest has only played 23 games in the past 2 seasons. And you can't really count on him since he has a shaky history for actually wanting and being determined towards basketball.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Man this will be a great game to watch, not b/c the warriors not b/c teh lakers, but b/c of Kobe...Anyting less then 40 will be dissapointing now the way hes been playin..A little footnote, He only needs 77 points tonight to break the all time record of pts in 2 games in a row (espn) it was somthing liek that, all i know is the number is 77..


----------



## Brian34Cook

I'd rather just assume Kobe puts up 24 pts, 6 boards, 8 assists and they get the win!


----------



## onelakerfan

KOBE'S line for today 34 points 11 assists and 10 reb. just having fun and a w for the lakers 99-87


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Richardson may sit out with back injury*

Jan. 27--OAKLAND - Warriors guard Jason Richardson is listed as questionable for tonight's game against the Los Angeles Lakers at the Staples Center because of a back injury.

An MRI on Thursday didn't reveal any tears. He underwent further tests, including an X-ray, after practice. Warriors coach Mike Montgomery said that as long as there is no chance for further injury, whether Richardson plays will be up to Richardson.

"If I'm 50 percent, I'm playing," said Richardson, who may have initially hurt his back Monday against the Los Angeles Clippers in a collision with Clippers forward Elton Brand. "I don't sit out games unless I can't move."

If Richardson doesn't go, Montgomery said Mickael Pietrus will start in his place. Pietrus said he looks forward to the task of trying to defend Lakers guard Kobe Bryant.

Pietrus, who has been hungry for more minutes and has said he will be a star in this league, could get his chance to shine. All eyes will be on Bryant, who is playing his first game since scoring 81 points on Sunday against Toronto for the second-highest single-game total in NBA history.

Pietrus said he doesn't profess to be the next "Kobe Stopper," and he won't try to replace Richardson's 22.8 points and 5.9 rebounds per game by himself.

"It's a great chance for me to really get tired, because I hope I'm going to play a lot of minutes," Pietrus said after Thursday's practice. "I'm really going to try to be myself. ... I'm just going to go out there and try to minimize him. He's a legend."

[More in URL]


----------



## onelakerfan

Potasyo said:


> I see Kobe cooling off, and Kwame or Odom getting a good game.


ya i do see the same as well, odom knows now that he is not going to get traded for artest, and kwame, ya and kwame, o ya nad kwame i saw him at home depot buying some hand glue, calculator (he needs it for kobe's points) and how to increase your IQ handbook. j/k love ya kwame you play great D man.


----------



## HuntDizzle

thug_immortal8 said:


> You seem to disregard the fact that Artest has only played 23 games in the past 2 seasons. And you can't really count on him since he has a shaky history for actually wanting and being determined towards basketball.



Well, sort of. However, I think that giving up an oft injured Peja who is only a shadow of his former self is an absolute steal, based on the potential of Ron playing the next 2 years for the Kings alone. If he doesn't, they won't hve lost anything more than the aforementioned oft-injured shadow whom they weren't going to re-sign anyways. That's a pretty cheap price to pay for what could be a HUGE reward, that's what I'm saying. What Artest is CAPABLE of bringing to the Kings is worth more than Peja by itself, especially given the points about Peja I mentioned before. Basically, what I am saying is, if Artest shows up and plays for the Kings like he is capable of doing, the entire league will be talking about how badly Bird and the Pacers got ripped off. But, on the other hand, if Artest blows up and quits on the Kings, noone will be saying that the Maloofs got taken to the cleaners b/c they still only lost something that they planned on giving away anyhow. Basically, I think the value of the deal doesn't depend so much upon Ron's attitude and history over the last 2 seasons. It's a minor risk with a potential for a HUGE reward. That's how I'm seeing it anyway. Larry Bird should have consulted me on this one, that's all I know. I could have gotten him WAY more. :biggrin:


----------



## onelakerfan

HuntDizzle said:


> Well, sort of. However, I think that giving up an oft injured Peja who is only a shadow of his former self is an absolute steal, based on the potential of Ron playing the next 2 years for the Kings alone. If he doesn't, they won't hve lost anything more than the aforementioned oft-injured shadow whom they weren't going to re-sign anyways. That's a pretty cheap price to pay for what could be a HUGE reward, that's what I'm saying. What Artest is CAPABLE of bringing to the Kings is worth more than Peja by itself, especially given the points about Peja I mentioned before. Basically, what I am saying is, if Artest shows up and plays for the Kings like he is capable of doing, the entire league will be talking about how badly Bird and the Pacers got ripped off. But, on the other hand, if Artest blows up and quits on the Kings, noone will be saying that the Maloofs got taken to the cleaners b/c they still only lost something that they planned on giving away anyhow. Basically, I think the value of the deal doesn't depend so much upon Ron's attitude and history over the last 2 seasons. It's a minor risk with a potential for a HUGE reward. That's how I'm seeing it anyway. Larry Bird should have consulted me on this one, that's all I know. I could have gotten him WAY more. :biggrin:


people, we are talking about the laker game tonight, stick to the topic, gushhh, (sorry i am very teritorial)


----------



## Yoyo

Pietrus will be starting against Kobe tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook

So is it official JRich is out?


----------



## Shady*

B34C, didn't you post somewhere else that Kobe's stats were like 50 ppg when you make the game threads with the funny pictures?

WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?


----------



## BBB

82 points tonight.


----------



## Unique

Smush rolled ankle, Will start though.


----------



## Brian34Cook

So that's why we kept Odom.. Awesome!


----------



## lakermagic

Tie game twenty-two all


----------



## lakermagic

S. Parker makes 2-pt shot


----------



## lakermagic

[GOS] Team Timeout: Regular


----------



## lakermagic

Ellis enters the game for Dunleavy


----------



## lakermagic

28 all
Troy Murphy with the offensive foul


----------



## lakermagic

Parker makes the 26 foot jumper, Kobe with the assist


----------



## lakermagic

Derrick Fisher bad pass and we're heading to the 2nd quarter


----------



## Brian34Cook

End 1st: Lakers 31 - Warriors 28

Odom: 3 minutes, 0 pts, 0 boards, 1 turnover, 2 fouls
Mihm: 7 pts, 4 boards, 2 fouls
Smush: 11 pts, 2 steals
Kwame: 3 pts, 1 assist, 0 boards
Kobe: 5 pts, 3 assists
Cook: 2 pts, 1 board
Devean: 3 pts, 2 boards


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> End 1st: Lakers 31 - Warriors 28
> 
> Odom: 3 minutes, 0 pts, 0 boards, 1 turnover, 2 fouls
> Mihm: 7 pts, 4 boards, 2 fouls
> Smush: 11 pts, 2 steals
> Kwame: 3 pts, 1 assist, 0 boards
> Kobe: 5 pts, 3 assists
> Cook: 2 pts, 1 board
> Devean: 3 pts, 2 boards



Least its balanced scoring....


----------



## lakermagic

Derrick Fisher, loose ball foul


----------



## lakermagic

Monte Ellis turnover


----------



## lakermagic

31-30 Lakers


----------



## lakermagic

Walton misses the 3-point shot


----------



## Unique

Why is Luke still here?


----------



## lakermagic

Zarko misses aswell


----------



## Laker Freak

Cook for 3! and yes Luke sucks.


----------



## lakermagic

Lakermike05 said:


> Why is Luke still here?


lol, Cook with the block


----------



## lakermagic

Cook with the 3 points


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher make 3 points


----------



## Unique

Looks like Fish will be having a big night, Already with 10 points off the bench.


----------



## lakermagic

36-34 Lakers


----------



## lakermagic

lakermagic said:


> 36-34 Lakers


I mean warriors. Odom with the board


----------



## lakermagic

WALTON nice shot


----------



## lakermagic

Timeout 36 all


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jessica Alba :drool:


----------



## lakermagic

Lakermike05 said:


> Looks like Fish will be having a big night, Already with 10 points off the bench.


yep he's playing good so far


----------



## Laker Freak

Win this game for Jessica Alba!


----------



## lakermagic

Brian34Cook said:


> Jessica Alba :drool:


mmmm
and dunleavy misses the free throws


----------



## lakermagic

Odom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakermagic

but misses the free throw


----------



## lakermagic

Dunleavy miss


----------



## lakermagic

Brown makes a free throw


----------



## lakermagic

Bryant in for Cook


----------



## lakermagic

Brown misses second


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher draws the foul


----------



## lakermagic

Davis enters the game


----------



## lakermagic

Diogu with 2points


----------



## lakermagic

Brown Slams it. Fisher miss


----------



## lakermagic

Odom draws the foul


----------



## lakermagic

Foyle enters the game


----------



## lakermagic

Odom misses from the wing


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher misses


----------



## lakermagic

off board for state


----------



## lakermagic

Davis misses


----------



## Unique

Luke actually going to have a good shooting night? Wow oh and *lakermagic* Welcome to the boards and thanks for giving up the minute by minute break down.


----------



## lakermagic

Walton makes it


----------



## lakermagic

Mihm draws foul and timout


----------



## lakermagic

44-38 Lakers


----------



## lakermagic

5:26 remaining in 2nd


----------



## lakermagic

Mihm misses first


----------



## lakermagic

Mihm makes 2nd


----------



## lakermagic

Murphy makes both


----------



## lakermagic

Odom misses


----------



## lakermagic

fisher steals


----------



## lakermagic

Mihm misses, walton board


----------



## lakermagic

Vuj makes basket


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher misses


----------



## Laker Freak

Sasha with 2 straight 3's and Lakers lead by 8.


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher misses again. lol


----------



## lakermagic

Laker Freak said:


> Sasha with 2 straight 3's and Lakers lead by 8.


very nice


----------



## lakermagic

Bryant with a tech


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher makes tech ft.


----------



## lakermagic

50-43 Lakes


----------



## lakermagic

Odom has the ball


----------



## lakermagic

Walton Misses


----------



## lakermagic

Davis off foul


----------



## lakermagic

GS full timeout


----------



## lakermagic

52-43 Lakers


----------



## lakermagic

2:23 remaing before half time
Lakes playing good


----------



## The MAMBA

What did Izzo get the tech for?


----------



## lakermagic

players on floor
Kobe, mihm, odom are 2/5
vuj, wal are 2/4


----------



## lakermagic

Goerge and bynum enters game


----------



## Laker Freak

Bynum is in and draws a non shooting foul.


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe misses the shot


----------



## lakermagic

Pie misses aswell


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe misses again


----------



## lakermagic

Bynum with a foul


----------



## lakermagic

Pietrus makes the free throw


----------



## lakermagic

He makes second


----------



## lakermagic

Sasha 3BALL


----------



## lakermagic

aw byn misses


----------



## lakermagic

10 point lead


----------



## Unique

Bynum looks like he's been hitting the weight room, Good to see the kid working so hard and making a huge effort to get better.


----------



## lakermagic

Pietrus makes the second one


----------



## lakermagic

Lakermike05 said:


> Bynum looks like he's been hitting the weight room, Good to see the kid working so hard and making a huge effort to get better.


yup


----------



## Laker Freak

Sasha's career high is 12 and should break that tonight.


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe with the foul


----------



## lakermagic

D-Fish makes 1ft


----------



## Unique

Its good to see Kobe sticking up for his team such as he has for Kwame and Bynum tonight...Even getting a T just for sticking up for them ...Good job Cap.


----------



## lakermagic

Lakes with the ball, timeout


----------



## The MAMBA

Can anyone help a brother out on my previous question? Cot dayum...


----------



## lakermagic

Laker Freak said:


> Sasha's career high is 12 and should break that tonight.


I'd love to see him break it


----------



## Laker Freak

Clippers have a 9 point lead at Denver.


----------



## lakermagic

End of second quarter


----------



## lakermagic

55-47 La


----------



## The MAMBA

Yall are on some ADHD type stuff, lol. Can ya answer a question to those who don't have the priveledge of getting to watch the Lakers?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Lakers 55 - Warriors 47



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	13 	2-3 	0-0 	2-3 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 	6 
Odom 	14 	2-6 	0-0 	1-1 	0 	4 	3 	2 	1 	1 	2 	5 
Mihm 	15 	2-5 	0-0 	4-6 	2 	5 	1 	0 	1 	0 	2 	8 
Parker 	12 	5-7 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	2 	2 	0 	0 	11 
Bryant 	20 	2-7 	0-1 	1-1 	0 	2 	4 	1 	0 	0 	2 	5 
George 	6 	1-3 	1-1 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Vujacic 11 	3-5 	2-2 	0-0 	1 	3 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	8 
Walton 	9 	2-4 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Bynum 	2 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Cook 	8 	1-2 	1-1 	2-2 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 	5 
Totals 	110 	20-44 	5-8 	10-13 	7 	21 	14 	7 	5 	3 	14 	55 
Percentages: 	  .455 	.625 	.769 	  	Team Rebounds: 6

Can we say BALANCED scoring tonight? Whoa look at that.. and again.. and again.. then again Kobe will probably get his this upcoming half.. Who knows? Who cares? Keep doin what they are doin.. I like that type of ball. It's working so far!


----------



## lakermagic

The ball is being spread around. nice to see


----------



## lakermagic

The MAMBA said:


> Yall are on some ADHD type stuff, lol. Can ya answer a question to those who don't have the priveledge of getting to watch the Lakers?


I missed it sorry


----------



## The MAMBA

lakermagic said:


> I missed it sorry


What did Bryant get the tech for?


----------



## Brian34Cook

The MAMBA said:


> What did Bryant get the tech for?


Oh he thought Sasha got fouled and was a little mad.. Basically took the tech for Sasha or something.. Was nothin major!


----------



## The MAMBA

Brian34Cook said:


> Oh he thought Sasha got fouled and was a little mad.. Basically took the tech for Sasha or something.. Was nothin major!


I like the fact that he stood up for him. I guess he moved on from white women, to white men.... j/k


----------



## The MAMBA

Thanks for the explanation btw. Oh, and I just found I can watch the game, lol... League Pass must be free this week!!!


----------



## lakermagic

The MAMBA said:


> I like the fact that he stood up for him. I guess he moved on from white women, to white men.... j/k


 :raised_ey


----------



## The MAMBA

lakermagic said:


> :raised_ey


I was just kidding, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## lakermagic

The MAMBA said:


> I was just kidding, lol. :biggrin:


sure, I believe you. lol


----------



## BBB

The team's stats sure look good at this point.


----------



## lakermagic

Lakermike05 said:


> Luke actually going to have a good shooting night? Wow oh and *lakermagic* Welcome to the boards and thanks for giving up the minute by minute break down.


thanks for the welcome and np :biggrin:


----------



## lakermagic

BBB said:


> The team's stats sure look good at this point.


Yea, definitely.
and nice avatar lol.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bwahahaha.. Kwame and Odom with back to back retarded turnovers.. lovely!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odom ANOTHER TURNOVER.. Davis dunk.. just a 4 pt game.. pathetic


----------



## lakermagic

Brian34Cook said:


> Bwahahaha.. Kwame and Odom with back to back retarded turnovers.. lovely!!!


lol


----------



## lakermagic

Parker misses the 8 footer


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kwame doesnt guard Murphy who makes a jumper.. 2 pt game :curse:

Kobe continues the stupid turnovers with an offensive foul..

Davis jumper.. TIE..

Smush airball 3..

THIS IS PATHETIC!!


----------



## lakermagic

Murphy makes the long basket


----------



## lakermagic

Bryant with an offensive foul


----------



## lakermagic

Davis and Parker makes the basket


----------



## Brian34Cook

Davis easy jumpoer.. 10-0 run for Warriors to start the 3rd.. 

Umm horrible.. Kwame cant hold onto the ball.. another turnover.. WTF YOU TURDS!


----------



## lakermagic

^my bad parker misses
Davis makes another basket


----------



## lakermagic

Warriors with the lead.. ohh goody


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Good Lord we suck.

We depend on Kobe to bail us out, and when he's playing like crap...we're screwed.


----------



## The MAMBA

Kwame makes me sick he sucks so bad. Can't even catch entry passes. And BDiddy shook the hell out of Kobe.


----------



## Laker Freak

Golden State on a 13-0 run and Phil just sits there...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pietrus 3.. LMAO.. 13-0 Warrior run to start the half.. 

Lakers are 0-4 with 5 turnovers already.. 

oh and down 5.. 

Carry on..


----------



## lakermagic

Odom misses, mihm board and draws foul


----------



## The MAMBA

Lamar Odom is gabbage as well. Should have traded his *** for Artest. Artest wanted to be on the Lakers so badly.


----------



## lakermagic

mihm misses one ft


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe misses. omg


----------



## lakermagic

Lakes with the board


----------



## lakermagic

Fish fouls kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook

God damnit we need spacing.. COOK PLEASE!!


----------



## The MAMBA

Some nights people just don't have it, even the Kobes and MJ's of the world. He gets no help from his piss poor teammates. Lamar Odom is an average player and is hyped up to be above average.


----------



## lakermagic

Mihm misses jumper


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe tries to shoot over Fish and bricks it and Mihm called for over the back.


----------



## The MAMBA

Mihm, make the layup AND THE FOUL. Jesus...


----------



## LamarButler

nice pass by lamar


----------



## The MAMBA

LamarButler said:


> nice pass by lamar


Nice pass? It was the obvious and simple pass. What was nice about it?


----------



## Laker Freak

Clippers win so the Lakers better pick it up.


----------



## Brian34Cook

They wont pick it up if they continue to sleepwalk this half.. 

I knew that 1st half was too good to be true.. DAMN!


----------



## lakermagic

Mihm Misses


----------



## lakermagic

and again


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher misses aswell


----------



## The MAMBA

SMUSH from Bryant


----------



## lakermagic

62-57 gs


----------



## lakermagic

Smushyyy Parker yes


----------



## lakermagic

Davis misses the three


----------



## The MAMBA

Brian34Cook said:


> They wont pick it up if they continue to sleepwalk this half..
> 
> I knew that 1st half was too good to be true.. DAMN!


YOU'RE always so pessimistic, lol. God Damn...


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe misses a driving layup and Mihm picks up foul number 4.


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe misses the 4foot shot


----------



## lakermagic

And Mihm with the foul


----------



## lakermagic

Cook back in the game


----------



## lakermagic

Bryant misses jumper


----------



## lakermagic

Davis Misses


----------



## lakermagic

parker parker parker...


----------



## lakermagic

6 point lead for GS


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe is 2-11 and if the Lakers lose the media will never forgive him even though he does have 6 assists.


----------



## lakermagic

^ Yep


----------



## lakermagic

Cook with the foul and timeout


----------



## lakermagic

It's just a four point game. We can do it.


----------



## lakermagic

Ellis makes 1 of 2


----------



## lakermagic

Kwame draws the foul


----------



## lakermagic

Brown makes 2fo2


----------



## lakermagic

3 point game


----------



## lakermagic

Make it 5 and Kobe misse


----------



## lakermagic

B Coook misses


----------



## lakermagic

Terrible shoooting in the third


----------



## Laker Freak

Cook jumper 69-66.


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher is in for Davis


----------



## lakermagic

Laker Freak said:


> Cook jumper 69-66.


Nice :clap:


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher drains the fts


----------



## lakermagic

Parker misses 3point shot


----------



## Brian34Cook

Umm duh KWAME.. Lord.. :sigh:


----------



## lakermagic

Brown with the foul


----------



## lakermagic

Fisher drains em


----------



## lakermagic

ENd of 3 finallly


----------



## Laker Freak

Why would Lamar throw a full court pass with over 3 seconds left?


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe is 2-12


----------



## Brian34Cook

Down 7.. How sad is it that the Lakers only made 3 buckets that quarter and Cook had 2 of them? That's real sad!!


----------



## lakermagic

Laker Freak said:


> Why would Lamar throw a full court pass with over seconds left?


I have no friggin idea.. :curse:


----------



## lakermagic

Brian34Cook said:


> Down 7.. How sad is it that the Lakers only made 3 buckets that quarter and Cook had 2 of them? That's real sad!!


wow. terrible


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe misses the 3ball


----------



## lakermagic

Cook misses aswell


----------



## lakermagic

great way to start, not


----------



## lakermagic

Travelling.


----------



## lakermagic

george geogre geoerge


----------



## Brian34Cook

This team is just brutal to watch at times.. Kobe got a runner!


----------



## Laker Freak

This Birendris guy looks like a bust.

Kobe scores and has 7 points.


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe finally gets a basket


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe jumper.. Back in it.. Down 3


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe jumper again 73-70


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe, 2 in a row


----------



## lakermagic

down 3


----------



## lakermagic

Cook misses


----------



## lakermagic

Sasha with the foul


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL 3 pt play and its back to 6.. God.. Cook long two!


----------



## lakermagic

Time out


----------



## lakermagic

down 4?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yea down 4..


----------



## lakermagic

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea down 4..


cool thanks
Lets go Lakers


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe shooting 3


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe at the line and hits 2/3.


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe makes 2-3


----------



## lakermagic

George..... misses


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe draws the foul


----------



## lakermagic

get the freethrows in...


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe misses shot


----------



## lakermagic

Walton couldn't


----------



## lakermagic

Odom back in for Walton


----------



## lakermagic

Cook makes 1ft


----------



## lakermagic

George misses


----------



## Laker Freak

Baron all the way to the rim and Kobe lost it and it's another dunk for B-Diddy.


----------



## lakermagic

And Davis with a dunk. TO


----------



## lakermagic

87-78 Gs


----------



## Damian Necronamous

This team is a ****ing joke. I've been saying it forever now...MAKE A ****ING MOVE KUPCHAK!!!

This team is going NOWHERE!!!

What a God awful loss. 

At home. The Warriors. No Richardson. No Dunleavy. Up 8 at halftime.

Pathetic. This team is abysmal.


----------



## Vinsane

what an encore peformance
is kobe even tryin 4-16


----------



## lakermagic

^yep, you said it


----------



## lakermagic

Odom adds 2 more


----------



## lakermagic

damn pietrus and davis


----------



## lakermagic

Get those free throws in.


----------



## The MAMBA

Kobe with the high arcing three ball.


----------



## lakermagic

Parker draws the foul


----------



## lakermagic

Parker Makes them


----------



## lakermagic

aww Davis..


----------



## lakermagic

Odom dunks it


----------



## lakermagic

Pie misses 3


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe misses 2


----------



## lakermagic

Davis misses aswell


----------



## Steez

Okay I just got home from work and am watching... am their good luck charm :d


----------



## lakermagic

timeout warriors


----------



## Steez

Did anyone see how Smush was just watching Davis walk right by him? wtf


----------



## Laker Freak

George cuts the lead to 3.


----------



## The MAMBA

Devin George misses clutch free-throws like LeBron.


----------



## Steez

Freggin Grinch missed that freethrow :curse:


----------



## The MAMBA

Dude does look like the Grinch.


----------



## The MAMBA

Baron Davis is kicking *** in his home town.


----------



## Steez

What The Hell Is Wrong With Smush???
He Didnt Even Jump For The Block, He Just Swiped!!!


----------



## lakermagic

lol


----------



## lakermagic

damn Davis


----------



## lakermagic

4 points


----------



## The MAMBA

Lamar Odom is such a dumb sob....


----------



## Laker Freak

Stop reaching in at half court Odom!


----------



## The MAMBA

Nice drive by Bryant...good spin move. And Kobe is down....


----------



## lakermagic

timoue


----------



## Steez

Mvp... Mvp.... Mvp


----------



## The MAMBA

that spin by Izzo was sick.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cmon Kobe.. will us back :gopray:


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe makes em


----------



## lakermagic

Cmon Lakers


----------



## Brian34Cook

That was horrible.> nice turnover Kobe.. DEFENSE!!!


----------



## Steez

I really hope Kobe does something so that they can shut up the people in the general forum


----------



## lakermagic

Brian34Cook said:


> That was horrible.> nice turnover Kobe.. DEFENSE!!!


so lucky


----------



## Brian34Cook

Offensive rebound Warriors.

Ouch..

Fisher fouls out on a charge.. 

Down 2, 12.8 left


----------



## Kirk20

12 seconds left ... Down by 2


----------



## Steez

Niceeeee!!!
Grinch Took The Charge!


----------



## Laker Freak

Fish charger on Deaven and that is number 6.


----------



## lakermagic

Go for the win or tie?


----------



## Kirk20

Go for the tie ... Easier shot plus they have 2 guys with 5 fouls and Fish just fouled out


----------



## The MAMBA

of course you go for the tie.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odom backdoor.. Kobe to the line.. 

But can he make both?


----------



## Steez

Sick play... PJax is a genius


----------



## The MAMBA

Kobe with free throws, but alot of time left for Davis...


----------



## lakermagic

Kobe makes first


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe ties the game with 7 seconds left.


----------



## Steez

mvp is clutch!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe good.. 1 pt game.. 7.1 left..

Kobe good.. Tied up.. 7.1 left.. 

Timeout Warriors.. Lord!

:gopray:

WATCH OUT FOR BDIDDY!!


----------



## The MAMBA

CLUTCH... the anti-LeBron syndrome...


----------



## lakermagic

Time for Defense


----------



## lakermagic

We got fouls to give right?


----------



## Brian34Cook

here we go!


----------



## Steez

lakermagic said:


> We got fouls to give right?


Nope... stupid foul on Lamar Odom at the 2 min mark


----------



## lakermagic

oh


----------



## Steez

Ot!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Davis... for the winnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... 

NOPE..

GEORGE HELPS KOBE.. GREAT DEFENSE!!!

Overtime, thanks Kobe!


----------



## Kirk20

Ot!


----------



## The MAMBA

OUTSTANDING DEFENSE by Izzo


----------



## lakermagic

yesss


----------



## Steez

See that D on Baron Davis Smush????? THATS how your supposed to do it!


----------



## Steez

5 more minutes... Now kobe can go for 81 again


----------



## nguyen_milan

Good! overtime! Fisher & M. Pietrus fouled out, If we lose, theres nothing we can excuse


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe hits LO who cant hold onto it.. flipping jump ball.. no timeout? Goodness


----------



## Steez

Nice reverse... crowd gets into it... lets go for the kill


----------



## The MAMBA

Hammer time... dunk by Izzo


----------



## The MAMBA

Mihm...u got to finish those layups even with the foul.


----------



## Brian34Cook

WOW.. Murphy miss wide open 3.. Pietrus (think) saved it but LO put up his hand.. KObe dunk.. 2 pt lead..

Davis no good, Foyle no good.. no good agian..

Mihm fouled.. nic epass LO ((dont midn my typin)


----------



## Lynx

Odom - leading the way with 7 TOs. :no:


----------



## Steez

Freggin Mihm... then Odom gets blocked


----------



## Brian34Cook

Mihm clanks both.. Oboard LO.. Foyle block LO :curse:

Pie 3 for the lead, no good.. DG board.. 

Kobe travels.. :sigh:


----------



## Steez

Grinch is getting alot of boards for us...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Smush reach foul on Baron.. :curse:


----------



## Steez

Kick Ball!!


----------



## Steez

Sick block LO... Kobe forcing it now


----------



## Brian34Cook

David no good jumper.. George gets hacked and BDiddy gets it back.. lord.. Foyle throws down Smush.. LO REJECTION.. Lakers ball.. 2:30 left, up 2.. 

Kobe down the middle, contact.. blocked.. 

George hustles and gets the foul called against him!


----------



## Steez

Grinch really helping us out now


----------



## Steez

Woooooooooooooooooooo Kobe 3!!!!!!!!!!

Watch out!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe almost loses it.. KOBE shotclock.. DEEP THREEEEEEEEEEEEE .. 5 pt game


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe for a long 3 in the corner good!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dear god no.. Foyle jump hook .. good.. Mihm foul.. 3 pt game.. 1:55 left


----------



## The MAMBA

Damn Kobe, didn't have to do him like that. But in all sincerity...Pietrus is one hell of a defender. He has been knocking the ball out of Izzo's hands all night.


----------



## Steez

That was such a stupid call.... man.... Kove should drive in next time around, hes gonna get a call for sure


----------



## Lynx

**** Yeah! 

Come On Lakers!


----------



## The MAMBA

good screen and roll...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Foyle clank, LO board.. 

Kobe sets up Mihm for the layup :clap:

5 pt game, 1:30 left


----------



## Steez

Finally... Parker is contesting Davis's shots


----------



## Brian34Cook

Davis 3 no good.. Murphy fouls out Kobe over the back :banana: YESSSSS!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Good bye Troy Murphy


----------



## Lynx

YES!

It's all about the ****ing W!


----------



## Steez

tsk tsk tsk... Kobe is having such a bad game with 26 points and 8 assists


----------



## Brian34Cook

They use the clock.. Kobe.. tough shot.. no good.. Ellis board.. 1 min left..

Davis reverse no good.. Cabarkapa no good, o board, then good.. 3 pt lead.. 

Smush turns it over!! GD!!!!!!!!!!!

38.8 left


----------



## Steez

I am telling you... its like Smush heard that hes gonna be traded so hes messing around...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Grrrrrrrrrr @ Smush


----------



## Steez

Come on KB, go for the kill


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pie 3 no good.. KOBE REBOUND.. USE IT UP KOBE, CMON!!!!!

Smush gets fouled.. 13.1 left.. 

MAKE YOUR FREE THROWS!!!


----------



## Steez

If Smush scores these 2... he'll make up for that stupid TO a few seconds ago


----------



## The MAMBA

Game is on ice now...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nevermind Kobe to Mihm back out to Kobe.. Haha.. Kobe fouled with 7.2 left.. Much rather have Kobe at the line than Smush!


----------



## Steez

THat was weird... now Parker is gonna shoot the FTs with more time on the clock?


----------



## Brian34Cook

WTF is going on.. 7.2 seconds to 13.1 .. WTF


----------



## Steez

Thats soooooooooooooooo weird... 13.1 seconds left... Smush on the line instead of Kobe lol.... ok awesome... Kobe missed the first FT... hopefully Smush can hit the next 2


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ah damnit.. Smush is up instead.. Blah!


----------



## Steez

Come on SMUSH!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Smush extends the lead to 4 with 13 seconds left.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Smush.. clank.. Good lord.. 

2nd good.. 

102-98 LAL; 13.1 left


----------



## KDOS

Wow we really suck if Kobe doesnt shoot..nobody in this team is just a reliable 2nd option scorer.


----------



## Kaas

So for those who can't watch the game, can someone clarify what just happened?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Davis over Kobe.. 2 pt game..

Kobe fouled with 6.7 left.. 

MAKE THESE KOBE!!

Davis fouls out


----------



## Steez

LOL BDavis fouled out.... Kobe better hit these


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kaas said:


> So for those who can't watch the game, can someone clarify what just happened?


Oh they fouled Smush and they should have been over the limit.. Refs didnt catch it til after Kobe shot his ft 

Kobe makes the 1st.. makes the 2nd.. could be ballgame but it's not over yet :laugh:

4 pt lead with 7.0 left


----------



## Steez

tsk tsk tsk... man Kobe is having a bad game... 28 points and 8 assits... what kind of MVP gets those kind of #s huh!! lol


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe makes it a 4 point lead and Baron is out of the game.


----------



## Steez

30 points and 8 assits?
maybe


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oh lord.. Ellis wide open dunk.. in to Kobe.. fouled with 3.2 left.. Gotta make em again!

Fight thru the back pain Kobe!


----------



## Steez

I bet the haters have quit talking smack now lol


----------



## Kaas

Brian34Cook said:


> Oh they fouled Smush and they should have been over the limit.. Refs didnt catch it til after Kobe shot his ft
> 
> Kobe makes the 1st.. makes the 2nd.. could be ballgame but it's not over yet :laugh:
> 
> 4 pt lead with 7.0 left


Ah. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe with 30 and the Lakers win.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Got it, got it.. BALLGAME (me thinks).. MVP MVP MVP :clap:

Pie three at the game.. Good..

Lakers win by 1.. Kobe clutch ft's :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Finally a W, not a good game but i take it!


----------



## Steez

Whooooooooooooooooooooooo Thanks KOBE!


----------



## upsanddowns

One of the ugliest...ugliest...UGLIEST...games of the season. But, a win is a win.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Final: Lakers 106 - Warriors 105, Overtime



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	26 	2-3 	0-0 	4-5 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	3 	8 
Odom 	37 	4-10 	0-0 	1-1 	1 	9 	3 	7 	2 	2 	4 	9 
Mihm 	27 	3-8 	0-0 	6-12 	4 	9 	1 	0 	2 	0 	5 	12 
Parker 	35 	6-11 	2-5 	3-6 	0 	0 	4 	4 	2 	0 	2 	17 
Bryant 	49 	7-22 	2-4 	14-16 	0 	5 	8 	6 	0 	0 	3 	30 
Cook 	17 	4-8 	1-1 	3-4 	3 	5 	0 	1 	0 	2 	3 	12 
Walton 	15 	2-5 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	4 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
George 	26 	2-7 	1-2 	1-2 	3 	9 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 	6 
Vujacic 18 	3-5 	2-2 	0-0 	2 	5 	1 	1 	1 	0 	2 	8 
Bynum 	2 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Totals 	252 	33-81 	8-15 	32-46 	16 	48 	23 	20 	7 	6 	26 	106 
Percentages: 	  .407 	.533 	.696 	  	Team Rebounds: 19

Oh god, I just remembered the Pistons are next :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan

LOL the Yahoo sport follows Kobe all the game


----------



## Potasyo

Damn, I only caught the last few mins of the 4th, and overtime. I had to do something. At least we got the win.


----------



## Kaas

Nice to have this come from behind win, especially when the team wasn't at its best. It's good to go on the road trip on a high note.


----------



## essaywhuman

It was ugly, but Kobe willed us to a W at the end. Good thing we won, because we got the Pistons coming up next.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers Bench: 30 pts 

WTF.. Cook had 2 blocks? I only saw 1? Or I wasnt payin attention :laugh:


----------



## BBB

A win's a win. I'll take it.


----------



## Laker Freak

Will the Pistons be double digit favorites in the next game?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hahahahah!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Brian34Cook said:


> Hahahahah!!


:laugh: Ellis>Wafer


----------



## Brian34Cook

LMFAO @ ESPN right now

Kobe made NBA History again..

Largest amount of points decreased in a game from last game! 

51 point differential :rofl:


----------



## Fracture

Kwame 26 min, 1 rebound
Bynum 2 min, 1 rebound


...God help us.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Or better yet..

Kwame 26 min, 1 board
Cook 18 min, 5 boards
George 28 min, 9 boards
Walton 15 min, 4 boards
Sasha 18 min, 5 boards

...God help us.

Oh and another thing, I'm still very mad at LO's play..


----------



## DANNY

cant expect a good game from kwame every single night

he has his off days

i want to say he'll bounce back the next game

but i'm sure he wont do much damage against the wallaces


----------



## Unique

Warriors had us but, We won!! Hopefully we can find a mircale and beat Detriot. I didnt like Kwame or Lamars play but hey we won so F it.


----------



## Cap

Ugly game that was, wow. Kobe with an off night, Lamar with another stinker. I can't believe I'm saying this, but George saved this ball game for us at the end. Great great energy off the bench. Dare I say he's getting better? (I better not say that, since he'll just stink it up for 40 games).


----------



## Brian34Cook

Totally agree I thought George had a real good impact.. We also needed Cook's scoring.. My god, how brutal was it when he scored 2 of the Lakers total 3 FG's in the 3rd? That was a brutal stretch.. imagine the score, deficit if he didnt make a couple shots. Sasha played a solid game too. Mihm aswell. Wow, and Walton even hit a couple shots :rofl:


----------



## Cap

^ Oh yeah, and Cook too. He made a lot more points than Kobe in the 3rd. How often does that happen?

And Mihm has been consistent practically all season. Truly amazing.


----------



## lakermagic

I missed the overtime part of the game. I hope it was exciting


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Didn't get to watch this one. Looks like Kobe turned it on at the right time. Big win over a division opponent.


----------



## Shady*

Brian34Cook said:


> End 1st: Lakers 31 - Warriors 28
> 
> Odom: 3 minutes, 0 pts, 0 boards, 1 turnover, 2 fouls


Bwahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Brian34Cook

MC AK said:


> Bwahahahahahahahah.


:rofl: Good stuff!


----------

